# 26 or 28



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

What do you prefer for barrel length 26 or 28 inch and why? I have always shot a 28 inch. The only reason I can give you is that is what I learned to shoot with and its is what I am use to. I will be interested in hearring what people use and why.


----------



## Striper Tom (Jan 21, 2006)

Well great pheasant topic, have remembered that barrell length does not signifigantly affect velocity. The other factors are weight and sight plane. I have used everything from a 36" goose gun to a youth model 870. My ace pheasant gun is a 26" S&W 1000 auto 12 23/4 skeet. More to do with the federal pheasants forever load, @1550 fps, I spect. But those loads are kind of like the home run sluggers on roids, still have to hit it, although they obviously jack up the velocity. I would hypothize that too short of barrell, limits accuracy with a less than desireable sight plane.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

It also depends on type of shotgun. A 26" barrel on a double gun makes the whole package shorter than any pump or semi because of the much shorter length of the receiver portion. Personally, use a SxS 26" barrel length for the speed and less weight for long walks and all upland bird shooting, but also have 28" pumps and 28" semi autos in the collection but they have been relegated to waterfowl hunting.


----------



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

I shoot a Benelli Legacy with a 26 inch barrel.
I went with the 26 for weight and speed. I had
worries about the barrel length. But, I'm 
personally very happy with my choice!!
8)


----------



## Duckwheat (Jan 22, 2005)

I bought a 24 inch Beretta off a guy who had won it. Did not pay much for it because it had a 24 inch barrel.

I now have 4 shotguns that have 24 inch barrels. My kid shoots a 24". They are so quick to point.

The myth of long barrels shooting or patterning at longer distances, is just that a myth.

If you get a 24" the rest of your guns will be obsolete. You will get to the point you can not believe you used to shoot them.

My 2 cents worth, Duckwheat


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

It depends on the balance, and fit of the shotgun to the shooter.

A medium weight SxS feels good to me at 28" but I like 30" for waterfowl. I have an LC Smith with somewhat thin (lightweight) 30" barrels that "points" perfect!

A 26" on an autoloader may balance and point better that a 28". Of course how this feels is up to the shooter. A 28" or longer will force the shooter to follow thru on a passing duck better than a shorter barrel.

I tried a 24" barrel on a 3.5" SX2 and could not hit a duck with it! The gun did balance and point well though.

The balance and pointing are "engineered into" a good shotgun. But once again, the finest shotgun in the world may not shoot well for you.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Duckwheat I agree and will take it a step further. I use a Defender 18 inch barrell !! Works great for jumping rabbits and grouse has a wide open Cyl combat Choke ,and talk about fast!!! I just wish I had screw in chokes for it!!!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> If you get a 24" the rest of your guns will be obsolete. You will get to the point you can not believe you used to shoot them.


Ditto.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

you almost have me talked into the 24" I don't know though. The 26" is still what I am leaning towards


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree with Duckwheat. I shoot a 24" Benelli M1 and love it.. It's great on geese with 3 inch 1500 fps steel loads and really quick on roosters with #6 lead. If and when I get another shotgun, it will definately be a 24" barrel.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree with Ref....I would get a 24 inch also....in my old age,I've added a Limb-saver recoil pad.Does a great job of reducing recoil,especially when hunting waterfowl from a lay down blind and not always getting the gun mounted right.The Limb-saver adds an inch or so to the length of the gun.....get a 24 inch and add a recoil reducer.

I have a Benelli with a 28 inch and am considering buying a 24 inch for it.


----------



## hunter564 (Dec 19, 2006)

It doesnt matter. As long as you can hit what your shooting the barrel legth doesnt matter.


----------

